# 753 bobcat head gasket



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

has anyone had any issues with the head gasket on their bobcats? my 753 blew one and im just wondering if this is gonna be somehting i can jump at(quick turn around) or just take it to the shop this is the first problem ever i have had with a bobcat besides regular maint. any idea as of the cost?

thanks


danny


----------



## mrfixitpaul (Jan 21, 2009)

I used to work for a Bobcat dealer as a field mechanic, and often times when the kubota engine had head gasket problems it also had a crack in the cylinder head between cylinders 2 & 3, and a new head was needed....can't remember what the cost was. If it was me I'd make sure to have a good machine shop test the head for cracks before putting it back together.


----------

